

PyPy 2.1 – Considered ARMful - bivab
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/08/pypy-21-considered-armful.html

======
jiaaro
If I understand correctly, iPhone and iPad run ARM processors... does this
mean you can now use PyPy on iOS?

~~~
Scaevolus
iOS apps aren't allowed to have a JIT, or run any code not present in the
submitted binaries in general.

The one exception is that iOS apps are allowed to indirectly use
JavascriptCore's JIT.

~~~
kevingadd
I thought the JSC JIT is still disabled in non-Safari processes?

~~~
mistercow
That is correct. They have nebulously cited "security reasons" as
justification, but that doesn't really make very much sense.

------
radarsat1
Great title :)

